# Use any external esata drive with bolt esata port



## jhyland (Aug 26, 2016)

Has anyone figured out a way to use whatever external drive we want with the external esata port? (rather than just the ones tivo allows)

If not, is anyone working on this? Or is it thought to be impossible?

Thanks.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

jhyland said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to use whatever external drive we want with the external esata port? (rather than just the ones tivo allows)
> 
> If not, is anyone working on this? Or is it thought to be impossible?
> 
> Thanks.


MFSTools 3.2


----------



## jhyland (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm looking to keep the same internal drive and use a 2TB external drive to connect to the bolt to get extra recording time.

I've looked through the MFStools 3.2 thread, but didn't find something specific to address this. Is there a guide for doing what I like? Or what is the command I need to use?

Thanks.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Hook up both drives to the computer and run mfstool add -x /dev/sdX /dev/sdY where sdX is the internal drive and sdY is the external drive.


----------



## jhyland (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks. I was hoping to not have to open the unit to get the internal drive. Since I need to do that, I might as well get a bigger internal drive also.

I appreciate you making it simple by providing the precise command.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

jmbach said:


> Hook up both drives to the computer and run mfstool add -x /dev/sdX /dev/sdY where sdX is the internal drive and sdY is the external drive.


Why is this necessary for an external drive when (as I understand it) a 1T internal drive is plug-and-play? Does the Bolt know how to "format" an internal drive when it finds a new one, but not an external drive?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

bkc56 said:


> Why is this necessary for an external drive when (as I understand it) a 1T internal drive is plug-and-play? Does the Bolt know how to "format" an internal drive when it finds a new one, but not an external drive?


It will if you only get a TiVo approved external drive. It will not for any external drive.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

jhyland said:


> Thanks. I was hoping to not have to open the unit to get the internal drive. Since I need to do that, I might as well get a bigger internal drive also.
> 
> I appreciate you making it simple by providing the precise command.


You can go up to an 8TB drive with MFSR but you will not retain any recording. If you want to retain recordings, you can use MFSTools 3.2 to copy and expand in one command up to 4TB. You can then add at least a 6TB external drive but I think there is room to add an 8TB external drive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ian928 (Nov 20, 2013)

jmbach said:


> Hook up both drives to the computer and run mfstool add -x /dev/sdX /dev/sdY where sdX is the internal drive and sdY is the external drive.


Will this command also work on a Roamio Plus/Pro? Will the internal drive retain the existing recordings after doing this? I would like to connect a 3TB esata drive that I already have externally to my 3TB internal Roamio.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

It will but you have add a switch in the command to limit all the partitions it creates to 2TiB each.


----------



## Yohannon (Mar 25, 2008)

So I've been researching this intensely, and this thread caught my eye; If I'm reading this correctly, I can take my existing drive/recordings, use this command to copy to a 4TB drive for use in the Roamio:

mfstool copy -ai /dev/sdX /dev/sdY

And then pair it with an external eSata drive upwards of *8*TB:

mfstool add -x /dev/sdX /dev/sdY 

For a total 12TB of usable recording space on the Roamio, for about 2200 HD hours and about 19,000 SD hours of recordings? (And excuse me as my mind boggles at three straight MONTHS of HD TV recordings!)

Mind you, I'd likely do the more pragmatic thing and drop in two 4TB if I can manage it... I think my wife would be more than happy with 1400 hours, give or take.


----------



## jdmy77 (Dec 20, 2012)

jmbach said:


> Hook up both drives to the computer and run mfstool add -x /dev/sdX /dev/sdY where sdX is the internal drive and sdY is the external drive.


Thank you! Do you think this would work with the new tivo bolt plus with the built in 3tb drive and adding an external 8tb drive?


----------



## locksmythe (Oct 9, 2015)

My Roamio has a 6TB internal that I configured with MFSR when the Tivo was new. Will the MFSTools method work to add an external drive on the eSata port without deleting the content on the internal drive? I don't understand the 4TB limit mentioned - is that just for copies?

Method is to attach current internal drive and new drive to a linux machine and execute which command, withwhich switches? mfstool add -xfm 2000 /dev/sdX /dec/sdY (xld y:new)

I did not realize until reading this thread that there was any way to use the eSata port. I have a WD AV extender (1TB from my old fios dvr) that I was holding out on installing since it is such a minimal upgrade. I am reading this correctly that I can put an 8TB external on that port with this tool?

Thanks!


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

locksmythe said:


> My Roamio has a 6TB internal that I configured with MFSR when the Tivo was new. Will the MFSTools method work to add an external drive on the eSata port without deleting the content on the internal drive? I don't understand the 4TB limit mentioned - is that just for copies?
> 
> Method is to attach current internal drive and new drive to a linux machine and execute which command, withwhich switches? mfstool add -xfm 2000 /dev/sdX /dec/sdY (xld y:new)
> 
> ...


Yes, you should be able to add an 8TB drive to your 6TB Roamio using the command you stated without losing any programming. 
The 4TB limit at this time is copying and expanding an internal drive.


----------

